# Twoknots



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter said to ask you a quicker way to make tiny meatballs for Italian Wedding soup. 

I suggested crumbling the ground beef and putting it in the soup. She said no she likes to take a spoonful of soup and see a little meatball on her spoon. I don’t think there is a quicker way. I also suggested making the meatballs a week ahead of time and freezing them and not doing everything on one day it would seem easier. Again she said no because they cook in the broth. She’d like to have a little machine that just spit out meatballs!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What about this or even a melon baller.




__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> What about this or even a melon baller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those yrs ago. She’d like that if she didn’t need to compress or compact the meatball by hand after scooping.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There is no easy way...grab a little mixture and roll in your hand.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> There is no easy way...grab a little mixture and roll in your hand.


Exactly. 
I suppose I could offer to go over to her house and make them for her.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Exactly.
> I suppose I could offer to go over to her house and make them for her.


Many fingers make less work.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll show her this. Maybe it can be mashed down thereby compressing meatballs.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I use a scoop as well. They come in all different sizes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I use a scoop as well. They come in all different sizes.
> View attachment 653026


I used to make little meatballs for Swedish meatballs, popular years ago in a chili sauce/ grape jelly but I’d just take a pinch of meat and put on wax paper until I had however many dozens the recipe called for. I just eyeballed them and then I’d go back and roll them.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Could just roll out a long thin cylinder of meat and cut segments the same length. Would require minimal rolling to "round" after, or just use them as they are cut.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Could just roll out a long thin cylinder of meat and cut segments the same length. Would require minimal rolling to "round" after, or just use them as they are cut.


minimal rolling would suit her best. This is a good idea.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Heck, if you could find a suitable silicone mold or something, you could just press the meat into it and plop out lengths of meat that could then be sectioned up. Similar to this:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Heck, if you could find a suitable silicone mold or something, you could just press the meat into it and plop out lengths of meat that could then be sectioned up. Similar to this:
> View attachment 653101


She used to have one of those to make cylinder ice cubes to put in a water bottle. Aren’t you clever!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I used to make little meatballs for Swedish meatballs, popular years ago in a chili sauce/ grape jelly but I’d just take a pinch of meat and put on wax paper until I had however many dozens the recipe called for. I just eyeballed them and then I’d go back and roll them.


The scoop with the release spring is what pros use. It would seem they have it figured out already for us.
Its accurate and much faster than doing it all by hand. And I have been doing it by hand for many many years.
Once I tried a scoop, I liked it so much I bought three of differing sizes. Its the only way to go.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here ya go, Startingover...your meatball problem will be resolved with this handy, dandy meatball maker - and with one easy payment of 1,259.99!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Here ya go, Startingover...your meatball problem will be resolved with this handy, dandy meatball maker - and with one easy payment of 1,259.99!
> 
> View attachment 653644


ha, can’t wait to show her. She knew you’d have a solution.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> ha, can’t wait to show her. She knew you’d have a solution.


Hahaaa...shows to go ya, there is a solution to every problem and a machine
for making everything you need to make.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I know this isn't scratch cooking, but, can't you buy raw meatballs, nowadays?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes you can, but they’re ‘fake’ meatballs...just kidding.  
I‘m sure you can buy pretty good ones, not as good as
homemade though.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Yes you can, but they’re ‘fake’ meatballs...just kidding.
> I‘m sure you can buy pretty good ones, not as good as
> homemade though.


I've never seen the tiny ones for sale.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I know this isn't scratch cooking, but, can't you buy raw meatballs, nowadays?


I see them in the meat case at the local grocery store. Never tried them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I see them in the meat case at the local grocery store. Never tried them.


Me, either. I'm actually not a fan of ground beef because of its E.Coli history. But, if necessary I could grind my own steak.

I think it's interesting how people cook . . . like, to me, using canned goods or pre-prepared sauces isn't really cooking, but, I would cheat by buying meatballs, except for the above concern. 😊
Use of canned goods seems to be a regional practice where less fresh food is available. But, then people do develop a preference for the taste, like evaporated milk. There are a lot of desserts, say, from the Philippines or India, that use evaporated milk. Anything else wouldn't taste the same.


----------

